

Ask HN: Looking for hackers/designers to join our education beta - hv23

We're building an education product (http://whatispolymath.com) to help users learn programming &#38; design from the best resources around the web in a fun and engaging manner.<p>Our private beta just went live and we're looking for early users to join &#38; engage in our community and give us some honest feedback. We're trying to cultivate and grow this in a controlled manner (think early days of Quora) and would love for some smart, motivated hackers/designers who are interested in education to join. Perks include pleasant UI, conversation with similarly motivated folks, and the chance to share your knowledge with the world :)<p>If that sounds interesting, drop me a note at harish@whatispolymath.com or enter your email address here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dFFLakVaOTdZYWkyRnRCM0tkaVhPY0E6MQ#gid=0
======
japhyr
click: <http://whatispolymath.com>

I'm a bit too busy to do this right now, but I like what I see in the video. I
look forward to seeing the site when you are out of beta.

~~~
hv23
Thanks, we're working hard on getting a good public release out soon! We'll
post a Show HN when we're ready to go live.

